# Profibuskabell Testen



## infomike (23 Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Möglichkeit Profibuskabel auf Ihre vollständige Funktion hin zu prüfen.

Zur Erklärung, ich stelle immer wieder komplexe Kabelbäume her bei denen auch eine Profibusleitung eingesteztwird. Die Profibusabgänge (maximal 10 Teilnehmer) werden von Hand konfektioniert und sollen nun auf 100%ige funktionalätät geprüft werden.
Einen Prüfaufbau um einen Durchgangstest zu machen habe ich schon. 

Was mir noch fehlt ist eine Art Simulator um die Bandbreite des Kabels zu testen und auszuwerten bzw. zu zertifizieren.

Ich hoffe jemand von euch hat eine zündende Idee wie ich das umsetzten kann oder kann mir eine Firma/Gerät empfehlen.

Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## Wincctia (23 Juli 2016)

Hallo Infomike,

es gibt diverse Firmen z.B Indusol die dafür passenden Messgeräte anbieten aber wichtig am besten gleich Schulungen mitkaufen das Handbuch ist so dick wie ein Telefonbuch aber sehr gut erklärt aber ohne Schulung versteht das kein Mensch.

Gruß TIA


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (27 Juli 2016)

Hallo Infomike

Mir ist noch nicht klar, was Du unter voller Bandbreite meinst. Kabeltester tun das in der Regel alle.
Die Frage kannst Du Dir aber selber beantworten, in dem Du den Dir den Film:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVIe6Q9ALDM mal ansiehst. Das Gerät ist ein Kabeltester.

Ich vermute aber, dass Du mit voller Bandbreite eher den Funktionsumfang meinst. Da schau Dir mal den Film https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gJhP57XdeU  an, ob Du mit einem solchen Gerät zurechtkommst. Neben der Wellenphysik (12Mbit) und der Betrachtung der Oszilloskop Bilder, könnte man auch die Logik testen in dem man sich ein eigens Skript schreibt.  Der Film geht allerdings nicht ganz auf Deine Problematik ein.

Oder meinst Du was ganz einfaches, wie z.B. einen Mastersimulator. Da habe ich allerdings noch keinen Film. Das könnte ich Dir allerdings erklären wenn Du Dich meldest.
Hand-Ludwig Göhringer
http://www.i-v-g.de/


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Juli 2016)

Hallo,

wir setzen einen Profibustester / Diagnosegerät von Procentec ein:
http://www.procentec.de/profitrace2/

Funktioniert sehr gut. Die Frage ist natürlich, was man genau machen will und ob dies nicht über das Ziel hinaus geht.

Mit Grüßen


----------



## infomike (28 Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen und vielen Dank für eure Infos.

Ich habe hier mal ein Beispiel rausgesucht für die Konfektionen die ich hier prüfen will.




Wie hier zu sehen ist stelle ich nur die Konfektion her und soll diese nun kosteneffizient auf volle Funtion prüfen.

Soll heißen ich muss sicherstellen das die Konfektion wenn sie mein Kunde einbaut auch zu 100% funktioniert.
In der Vergangenheit habe ich nur einen Durchgangstest durchgeführt und die Abschlußwiderstände gemessen.
Für diese Messungen habe ich mir eine Adaption gebaut und frage alle Testpunkte ab.

Ab  und an kommt es jetzt vor das ich eine Reklamation erhalte das meine  Konfektion an der Maschine beim Kunden nicht funktioniert.
Ich will mich jetzt natürlich dagegen absichern und brauche deshalb eine Funktionsprüfung.
Mir  ist klar das ich eventuelle Störgrößen die bei meinem Kunde im  Schaltschrank entstehen nicht testen und auswerten kann aber zumindest  in einer Testumgebung sollte meine Konfektion bestehen.

Hoffe das jetzt klarer ist was ich suche.

Gruß Mike


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Juli 2016)

Hallo,

ein Durchgangstest ist natürlich nur eine Minimalstprüfung. Für eine richtige bzw. aussagekräftige mit Protokoll spricht natürlich ein
Tester z.B. wie im oberen Beitrag schon genannt. Im Betrieb kommen natürlich noch Störgrößen dazu ( EMV Probleme durch FU,
Masseschleifen, hohe Schaltströme an nebenliegenden Leitungen usw ) welche man mit einer Durchgangsprüfung nicht messen kann.
Außerdem verlieren Profibusnetze unter gewissen Umständen mit der Zeit an Qualität ( z.B. entstehen Übergangswiderstande an den Bussteckern
z.B. durch Feuchtigkeit.

solche Probleme hatte ich z.B. An einer 6 Jahren alten Anlage ( Lebensmittelverarbeitender Betrieb ) entstanden durch Feuchtigkeiten an mehreren
Stellen Übergangswiderstände.

Alles nicht so einfach 

Aber man kann dem Kunden auch nicht bei Problemen sagen, wir haben das Profibusnetz mit einem Durchgangsprüfer getestet.
Das hört sich nicht gut an.

Mit Grüßen


----------



## holgermaik (28 Juli 2016)

Hallo
Das Problem, was ich hierbei sehe, sind die Anschlüsse. Wenn du  gegenüber deinem Kunden Argumente haben willst, kommt eigentlich nur  ein richtiger Tester in Frage mit Protokoll. (z.B. Indusol, Procentec.  Habe mit beiden schon gearbeitet und war zufrieden). 
Aber egal was du nimmst, bei deiner Konfiguration würde immer nur das Kabel gemessen, nicht der Stecker. 
Wenn  du 100% eine Aussage treffen willst, müsstest du alle Stecker auf einen  Slave stecken und dann an jedem Slave eine Messung durchführen.
Holger


----------



## infomike (29 Juli 2016)

Hallo holgermaik,

das habe ich mir leider schon fast gedacht. Ich habe jetzt mal mit der Firma Indu-Sol Kontakt aufgenommen und lasse mir mal den Tester von denen Zeigen und werde den mal ausprobieren.

Sobald ich hier eine neue Information habe werde ich was dazu schreiben.

Vielen Dank an euch alle für die tatkräftige Unterstützung.

Gruß Infomike


----------



## infomike (21 September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

wie Versprochen gibt es jetzt noch eine kleine Zusammenfassung was bisher alles passiert ist.

Leider scheint es auf dem Weltmarkt für meine Problemstellung keine Lösung zu geben.
Nachdem die Fa. Indu-Sol bei mir war steht jetzt leider fest das diese keine passende Lösung für mich bereit haben.

Ich bin jetzt also weiterhin auf der Suche und werde eventuell selbst etwas passendes Entwickeln müssen.

Falls jemandem doch noch eine lösung einfällt bitte immer her damit.

Nochmals ein großes Dankeschön an alle die sich die Zeit genommen haben und sich meinem Problem angenommen hatten.

Gruß infomike


----------



## dr.pfb (22 September 2016)

Hallo Infomike,

vielleicht habe ich die Aufgabenstellung nicht ganz verstanden. Eine PROFIBUS Verkabelung soll im Buero kalt durchgemessen werden? Ruf mich am besten an, 0721-83166301.

VG
Tim




infomike schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie Versprochen gibt es jetzt noch eine kleine Zusammenfassung was bisher alles passiert ist.
> 
> ...


----------



## infomike (26 September 2016)

Hallo Tim,

werde mich im Laufe des Vormittags bei dir melden.

Gruß Michael Adler alias Infomike


----------

